# Repair Deltoid Ligament of ankle



## awest (Mar 6, 2009)

I need help with the code for this, any ideas?  This was done with an ORIF lateral malleoulus fracture. Thanks for any help  


Sharp and blunt dissection about the saphenous vein was performed and adequate hemostasis was obtained using electrocauterization.  The saphenous vein was retracted anteriorly and the deltoid ligament that was noted to be avulsed off completely as well as the capsule with subluxation laterally of the ankle joint.  Two 2.0 drill holes were placed through the medial malleolus and a #2 Ethibond suture was placed through this into the remaining portions of the deltoid ligament along the talus.  These were left for a later tying.


----------



## awest (Mar 13, 2009)

*Figured it out*

I figured it out. I have to use 27695.


----------

